# DENIS pimentinha cumpriu sua tonelada!



## Vanda

Lentamente, nosso nordestino/polonês chegou à sua primeira tonelada. Sempre muito discreto e muito competentemente, Denis sempre aparece - ainda que tarde - para nos ajudar com a linguística.
Venha mais vezes, Denis! Ah! E a terrinha te espera com alegria em pleno carnaval!


----------



## Fanaya

Parabéns pelos 1000 posts. Não costumo participar no fórum '_only portuguese_', mas como passatempo e fonte de aprendizagem, leio os tópicos todos os dias. E hei-de reconhecer que o Denis (555, o número da Besta ) é desses membros que respondem duma maneira clara e concisa. Uma grande ajuda, sem dúvida.

Gratulacje!


----------



## Istriano

Parabéns querido! Vê se nos visita com mais frequencia.


----------



## Macunaíma

Parabéns pelo primeiro milhar, Dênis. Sempre aprendo muito com os seus posts -- e com os links que você sempre manda nos bastidores. 

Fazendo coro com o pessoal aí de cima, APAREÇA MAIS!


----------



## Audie

Ôxe, mas só 1000? Eu fazia Denis -o _tampa _- muito mais gordo! 

Saia dos bastidores e volte pros aplausos!


----------



## Alentugano

O Dênis, fazendo minhas as palavras dos colegas, apareça mais vezes! Muitos parabéns!


----------



## uchi.m

Parabéns, Dênis!
Apareça sempre.


----------



## Denis555

Valeu, pessoal!!!! Obrigado por carinhosamente lembrar que cheguei aos 1000 posts. Acho que nunca vou conseguir alcançar o Outsider ou a Vandinha   nesse ritmo... E já faz um bom tempinho que todos nós aqui compartilhamos a mesma paixão: ajudar e ser ajudado em questões de língua, algo tão humano como a língua...

Mas devo dizer que suei a camisa pra chegar até aqui. Meus posts são modificados normalmente umas 3 vezes 
Saibam todos que vocês são uma grande inspiração para mim. Aprendo muito quando dou os meus pitacos pois sempre dou aquela pesquisada. Tento ficar dentro do assunto do fio, o que não é fácil. Tô melhorando, antes nossa querida Vandinha sempre tinha que abrir um novo fio pois eu começava a divagar 

Tento e continuarei a mandar pra vocês nos "bastidores" alguma coisinha interessante. Dei muitas sugestões de sites que estão hoje nos nossos recursos (Vandinha não me deixará mentir).

Sou feliz por fazer parte dessa nossa família...
Vou aparecer sempre! Mais uma vez, muito obrigado!


----------



## Sowka

Oh, *this* Denis? The nice guy who gave me such a warm welcome when I, a shy newbie then, entered the Portuguese forum for the first time? 

*Congratulations on your 1000th post, dear Denis, and may we read many more of them!* And best regards to Kraków, one of my favorite towns.


----------



## olivinha

Oi Denis, e meus parabéns! Faz tempo que a gente não coincide em uma discussão, mas é sempre bom quando nos encontramos. Sempre saio aprendendo.
Um abraço.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hello DENIS. Congratulations on 1000.

All of us beginning students of Portuguese appreciate the thoroughness of your posts. Thank you much !!
http://www.crossed-flag-pins.com/Friendship-Pins/Poland/Flag-Pins-Poland-Brazil.jpg


----------

